# Need advice on small room acoustics



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello all, I just recently "finished" setting up a home theater room in a 12'x10'x9' rectangular sealed room. 5.1 audio with 5 of Curt's sealed aviatrix speakers and a diy sealed subwoofer with one of the new SI HT-15d2 drivers powered by a channel off an ep4000. I am very pleased with the setup so far, and I think I'm ready to start setting up some diy acoustic treatment. I already have a dozen 2'x4'x2" sheets of oc 703 that I plan on making into broadband absorption panels. I have done quite a bit of research finding out about what thicknesses of different materials absorb what frequencies. I've also been playing around with the Porous Absorber Calculator. I like the idea of using only oc 703 and building 4" panels for first reflection points as well as 4" thick panels to stagger in corners to act as bass traps. I know that better bass traps can be made from thicker insulation such as safe n sound and pink fluff, but I like the ease and portability of the rigid fiberglass oc 703. I am looking to smooth the overall FR as best I can without eq, and tame the resonance of the room as well.

2-20,000Hz









2-200Hz









Waterfall









Is the really late resonance around 10-25Hz so bad? I can barely hear these frequencies, and it seems it would take like 12" thick of absorption or more to tame frequencies that low. It looks like my 2 biggest problems are the 2 humps at 40Hz and 120Hz. I am welcome to any advice, thank you.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

You're not going to fix 10-25Hz. Best to just adjust seating and subs to get away from it.


----------



## Patzig (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Bpape, I figured that would be the case. For everything above that, is my plan of 4" oc 703 on reflections and corners an ok plan?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That will work. As you said, thicker would be better in corners. If you did 6", for the same amount of material you can make 17x17x24" solid triangle chunk absorbers that will work better and take less space than even 4" straddling.

Bryan


----------

